# sensitive to algea outbreak



## Airwick (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi guys,
I have set my tank for about 5 months now.
just won a war agianst BGA which had all my glosso as casualties

Tank size 6x2x2

I have been EI dosing for the past 2 months now..
dosing 10ppm KNO3 daily
additional 4ppm K2SO4 and 1.5ppm MgSO4 every second day 
and TE every third day

CO2 injection from a fire extinguisher

lighting comes from 6 x 32W PCs for 10 hrs
and noon boost from 2 x 150w MH for 3.5 hrs

one day i overdosed the K2SO4 and MgSO4 to 7.5ppm and 3ppm respectively
and straight away the BGA took over..
started speading over plants and drift wood.

since then i have done a 70% water change and gone back to my original dosing routine

BGA is slowing drawing back.

I really wish to ask why my tank is so sensitive.
I'm planning to put a dozen semi adult Discus in there 
and i'm concerned that the added bio load will cause BGA to go wild.

Can some one guide me or tell me what i might be doing wrong?
PS. i dont test parameters so I cant tell what the tank values are..   Sorry

Cheers,
ERIC


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

K2SO4 of 7.5ppm and MgSO4 of 3ppm should not have that effect on the tank.

As you don't test parameters, I would guess that you have a CO2 deficiency. You need to check your KH and pH to get an indication of what your CO2 levels are... The EI works without testing *except* for Kh and pH.

How are your plants doing? Do you have enough?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> dosing 10ppm KNO3 daily


That's a lot of nitrates! I doubt your plants are utilizing that much daily. I would cut that back to 2-3x a week.

What about phosphates? Unless your water has them naturally, you need to add them as well, 1-2ppm 2-3x a week.

I agree with Laith. Check your CO2 levels. I don't believe a little od'ing on K and Mg should have any visible effects on your tank.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

hi,
does low oxygen levels contribute or is it the opposite effect when bga blooms?


----------

